# Name Plates by Virides Reptile



## Virides (Mar 22, 2016)

Get the museum look at home!

We now have a wide range of popular species including snakes, lizards, turtles, amphibians and crocodilians! Over 120 in fact.

We also now have over 40 popular species of invertebrates!

The Name Plate is customised with your pet's name, the species' common name and latin name, it's hatch date and gender. It features a map (for reptiles only) which shows where the species is distributed in the wild. The QR code links to an informative website about your animal which can be updated to suit current species information (to use just download a QR scanning app to your phone such as QR Droid for Android or Qrafter for iPhone). Animals that are considered dangerous are marked with a danger symbol as a warning.

You have two materials to choose from. For a simple, crisp look we have the Black & White Acylic which can have either a self-adhesive backing or Velcro dots. For a beautiful, premium look you can upgrade to our Real Maple Panels using Velcro dots to allow for easy removal when required.








Prices start at $6.95ea for Invertebrate Name Plates
and
$10.95ea for Reptile Name Plates

Small is 85 x 54mm
Large is 145 x 90mm

Available in Black & White Acrylic or Real Maple Wood

*Buy online at http://www.virides.com.au/name-plates*


​


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 22, 2016)

They look amazing and will set off a large collection very professionally, just 1 question.....do they come with a QR scanner???. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Virides (Mar 22, 2016)

ronhalling said:


> They look amazing and will set off a large collection very professionally, just 1 question.....do they come with a QR scanner???. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling



Your phone can scan QR codes  You just need to download a QR scanning app from iTunes or Google Play. A couple of recommendations are QRDroid for Android or Qrafter for iPhone.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 22, 2016)

And I was just musing to myself last night that some name plates would be a nice addition...


----------



## Snapped (Mar 22, 2016)

Love this idea!


----------



## Snowman (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi Virides,
Can we get them made without the hatch date for wild caught specimens?
I'm after a couple for my boiga irregularis, male and female. 
The large print for the animals name to be Brown Tree Snake, 
Next line: Boiga irregularis
Next line: Kimberley Locale
Next line: Wild Caught Male/female


----------



## Virides (Mar 22, 2016)

As I can't edit the post just please note that the Name Plate shown above correctly now displays as "Birth Date" rather than "Hatch Date".

- - - Updated - - -



Snowman said:


> Hi Virides,
> Can we get them made without the hatch date for wild caught specimens?
> I'm after a couple for my boiga irregularis, male and female.
> The large print for the animals name to be Brown Tree Snake,
> ...



If you go to the website you are able to see all the animals we have available - https://virides.ecwid.com/#!/Colubrids/p/59657235/category=16555630

You then select the Additional Information extra and then type in your requirements


----------



## Snowman (Mar 22, 2016)

Virides said:


> As I can't edit the post just please note that the Name Plate shown above correctly now displays as "Birth Date" rather than "Hatch Date".
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



No colubrids hatch. I think Vos meant birth for Adders that give birth to live.
The problem I have is I dont have a birth or hatch date for wild caught. And I dont have a pet name for my specimens.
Keen to get some if they can be made to suit?


----------



## Virides (Mar 22, 2016)

Snowman said:


> No colubrids hatch. I think Vos meant birth for Adders that give birth to live.
> The problem I have is I dont have a birth or hatch date for wild caught. And I dont have a pet name for my specimens.
> Keen to get some if they can be made to suit?



We are currently going through all of the animals to see which ones were mistakenly set to hatch. I checked the Colubrids we have available and these hatch, we don't cover all Colubrids (maybe one day) and these might be live birth. Thanks for pointing these out for us however 

We can still make you an order.

For pet's name put "N/A". For the hatch/birth date put today's date.

If you do that I will know it's your order and clarify anything further should I come across it. I can also send you a preview of what that looks like just so you can see what to expect.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 22, 2016)

Virides said:


> We are currently going through all of the animals to see which ones were mistakenly set to hatch. I checked the Colubrids we have available and these hatch, we don't cover all Colubrids (maybe one day) and these might be live birth. Thanks for pointing these out for us however
> 
> We can still make you an order.
> 
> ...



Awesome! They look great  Will put an order in now.


----------



## Virides (Mar 22, 2016)

Snowman said:


> Awesome! They look great  Will put an order in now.



I have actually figured out a means to allow you to put in these details if you wish - https://virides.ecwid.com/#!/Frogs/p/59907600/category=16555955

If you have already made it, no worries. But thanks for prompting us to address an issue like this!


----------



## Toska (Mar 24, 2016)

I think I'll definitely be getting some of these once my new enclosures are finished.
They look fantastic!


----------



## Virides (Mar 24, 2016)

Sent off some of our launch day orders today 

The Easter Holidays will delay the delivery of these orders by a couple of days.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 24, 2016)

I am ordering mine over the weekend. Just sorting out what goes where in my cages


----------



## Virides (Mar 24, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> I am ordering mine over the weekend. Just sorting out what goes where in my cages



Remember it is also possible to opt for Velcro Dots on the Acrylic version (Velcro Dots come with the Maple version). You are then able to freely move the Name Plates around rather than the animals


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 26, 2016)

Virides said:


> Remember it is also possible to opt for Velcro Dots on the Acrylic version (Velcro Dots come with the Maple version). You are then able to freely move the Name Plates around rather than the animals


Cheers mate, orders in and PIF


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 26, 2016)

Can you do name plates for things other than animals?


----------



## Virides (Mar 26, 2016)

We have now added two new sections of species:

*Legless Lizards:*


 Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis)
 Common Scaly Foot (Pygopus lepidopodus)
 Unbanded Delma (Delma butleri)


*File Snakes:*


 Arafura File Snake (Acrochordus arafurae)
 Little File Snake (Acrochordus granulatus)



We have also extended the species covered in:

*Geckos: *


 Northern Spiny-tailed Gecko (Stropurus ciliaris)
 Jewelled gecko (Stropurus elderi)
 Southern Spiny-tailed Gecko (Strophurus intermedius)
 Kristin's Spiny-tailed Gecko (Strophurus krisalys)
 Soft Spiny-tailed Gecko (Strophurus spinigerus)
 Eastern Spiny-tailed Gecko (Strophurus williamsi)
 Central Golden-tailed Gecko (Strophurus taenicauda triaureus)


*Frogs:*


 Brown-striped Frog (Limnodynastes peroni)
 Eastern Bango Frog (Limnodynastes dumerili)
 Southern Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingi)




If we don't have your species covered, we can still make your Name Plate. Simply use this special order form - https://virides.ecwid.com/#!/Add-New-Species/p/60011367/category=16564792


----------



## Toska (Mar 27, 2016)

I was just showing these to my partner and he is excited at the prospect of getting some custom ones made when he gets his fancy fish tank set up.


----------



## Virides (Mar 27, 2016)

Toska said:


> I was just showing these to my partner and he is excited at the prospect of getting some custom ones made when he gets his fancy fish tank set up.



We don't do fish....yet 

- - - Updated - - -



SKYWLKR said:


> Can you do name plates for things other than animals?



We can but you will need to contact us at [email protected] to discuss your requirements


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 30, 2016)

Got my email saying my plates and glass door (openers) are shipped.... yay!! Would you do plates for Spiders?? I have 2 i would love to otder for


----------



## Virides (Mar 31, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> Got my email saying my plates and glass door (openers) are shipped.... yay!! Would you do plates for Spiders?? I have 2 i would love to otder for



We have actually got that in our plans after we finish the international group of species.

The only problem we have is finding reliable map data to reference from. If you know of anywhere we can use, it would be really helpful


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 31, 2016)

Virides said:


> We have actually got that in our plans after we finish the international group of species.
> 
> The only problem we have is finding reliable map data to reference from. If you know of anywhere we can use, it would be really helpful


Hmmmm let me see what i can find. Also my plates arrived today and all i can say is they are AMAZING spot on!! And the snake finger grips are perfect i was hoping they weren't going to be too big and take away from the snake on display. But nope they are FANTASTIC too. Once i get more snakes monitors and geckos i will be back for more..... a lot more . Thank you for the fast turn around for my order


----------



## Virides (Mar 31, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> Hmmmm let me see what i can find. Also my plates arrived today and all i can say is they are AMAZING spot on!! And the snake finger grips are perfect i was hoping they weren't going to be too big and take away from the snake on display. But nope they are FANTASTIC too. Once i get more snakes monitors and geckos i will be back for more..... a lot more ������������. Thank you for the fast turn around for my order



Glad you received your order in a timely manner 

Great to hear some feedback on the Finger Grips and Name Plates. It would be really helpful if you could send us an email with your your reviews of each product. To do that just go to our Contact Us Page on our updated website at http://www.virides.com.au/contact-us/ and tell us in separate reviews about the Finger Grips, the Name Plates and your ordering experience with us. We can then publish these on the website with your consent of course


----------



## Snowman (Mar 31, 2016)

Got them today. They looks awesome!!
cheers


----------



## Micksreps (Apr 1, 2016)

I would like to see a photo from someone that has purchased the plates on a cabinet that shows a size comparison, please also state the size you ordered. 
I am about to make an order but cannot decide on what size to get.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 1, 2016)

Micksreps said:


> I would like to see a photo from someone that has purchased the plates on a cabinet that shows a size comparison, please also state the size you ordered.
> I am about to make an order but cannot decide on what size to get.


Will do mate. I will show you what it looks like on my enclosure which is 3/4qtrs built. I will post the measurements of it too... they really are great looking. I will be getting more


----------



## Virides (Apr 2, 2016)

Micksreps said:


> I would like to see a photo from someone that has purchased the plates on a cabinet that shows a size comparison, please also state the size you ordered.
> I am about to make an order but cannot decide on what size to get.



While we would also like to see the photos by [MENTION=42187]Murph_BTK[/MENTION] , the sizes can be likened to a business card for the small size. As for the large panel you can get a piece of A4 and folded it in half along the long side. Then in half again along the new longer side. You can then fold over approx. 2cm in from one of the long sides which will give you a close approximation of what the large panel is. This way you don't need to imagine the figures 

- - - Updated - - -

Have added the following species to our ever growing list:

*Geckos*


Coastal Ring-tailed Gecko (Cyrtodactylus tuberculatus)
Fringe-toed Velvet Gecko (Oedura filicipoda)
Northern Velvet Gecko (Oedura castelnaui)
Southern Spotted Velvet Gecko (Oedura tryoni)


*Frogs*

Peroni's Tree Frog (Litoria peronii)


We currently sit at 122 species covered!


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

We are also in the process of making Name Plates to cover over 50 commonly kept species from around the world. Hopefully we can release them in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 7, 2016)

Dammit!!! Gonna have to order another 2 plates... bought another 2 snakes ..... chasing a pair of Knobtailed Geckos too.. it never ends


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 8, 2016)

couldn't wait to finish the enclosure. Here is basically what the info tag looks like on a enclosure with dimensions of 1200L 600H. (Keep in mind its only half built and more stuff needs to be added) the QR code reader works well.. lots of additional information on the animal.. 

Hope this some how shows the exceptional quality in the signage.. i will be ordering more very soon. I will wait till i have 5 plates to order (3 too go) gotta stop buying reptiles


----------



## Virides (Apr 11, 2016)

Looks awesome  @Murph_BTK

-----------------------------------------------------------

We have now added an another option (Venom Type) in the Additional Information section for the Elapids. Now you can opt to have Neurotoxin, myotoxin, etc


----------



## Virides (Jun 30, 2016)

We now have 3 colour options available:

Black with White Text
White with Black Text
Silver with Black Text


----------



## BPalmer (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Guys, I like the look of your snake glass door sliders, but would you happen to have a comparison pic of all 3 types side by side as its very difficult to compare. Look forward to your response


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jul 16, 2016)

@ Virides, do you do name plates of Animals not on your list? I am after a Yellow spotted Monitor, and a Brush Footed trapdoor spider..


----------



## Virides (Jul 16, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> @ Virides, do you do name plates of Animals not on your list? I am after a Yellow spotted Monitor, and a Brush Footed trapdoor spider..



Yep, we have special order forms that allow you to get what we don't list and they don't cost you any more than had they been on our list 

This is for reptiles - https://www.virides.com.au/name-pla...ptile-Species/c/16564792/offset=0&sort=normal

This is for invertebrates - https://www.virides.com.au/name-pla...brate-Species/c/18966646/offset=0&sort=normal

- - - Updated - - -



BPalmer said:


> Hi Guys, I like the look of your snake glass door sliders, but would you happen to have a comparison pic of all 3 types side by side as its very difficult to compare. Look forward to your response



You can see the 3 material types side by side when looking at the categories shown on this page - https://www.virides.com.au/sliding-glass-finger-grips/

The only animal profile that shares all the material types is the snake, for the moment anyways.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jul 25, 2016)

Virides said:


> Yep, we have special order forms that allow you to get what we don't list and they don't cost you any more than had they been on our list
> 
> This is for reptiles - https://www.virides.com.au/name-pla...ptile-Species/c/16564792/offset=0&sort=normal
> 
> ...


Sweet deal i just ordered my spider and Monitor name plates..


----------



## Virides (Jul 25, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> Sweet deal i just ordered my spider and Monitor name plates..



Will be processed this coming weekend with the rest of the orders we receive through the week. Will be sent out next Monday


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jul 25, 2016)

Virides said:


> Will be processed this coming weekend with the rest of the order we receive through the week. Will be sent out next Monday


Oh no... might need to give you guys to slow process feedback . *just kidding no issues well worth the wait.. 

Appreciate letting me know tho


----------



## Virides (Jul 25, 2016)

Murph_BTK said:


> Oh no... might need to give you guys to slow process feedback ������. *just kidding no issues well worth the wait.. ������
> 
> Appreciate letting me know tho





If it was Sliding Glass Finger Grips the shipping time is usually much shorter, but these are custom and it works best with them being combined into the week's orders


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jul 25, 2016)

Virides said:


> If it was Sliding Glass Finger Grips the shipping time is usually much shorter, but these are custom and it works best with them being combined into the week's orders


All good happy to wait as long as it takes.. the end results are fantastic..


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 3, 2016)

Double post ... but got my plates today awesome very happy with the spider ones (size is perfect for my enclosures)many thanks again.. ill be ordering more after the breeders have had their clutches


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 3, 2016)

Pics plz


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 6, 2016)




----------

